# My Photo's



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I never made it over to the Palace Station, but here are my shots from the show.


DSC_7895 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7896 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7897 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7899 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7900 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7901 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7903 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7905 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7906 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7907 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

DSC_7910 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7913 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7916 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7917 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7921 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7924 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7925 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7927 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7930 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7932 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

DSC_7933 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7934 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7935 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7937 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7941 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7945 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7947 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7951 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7952 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7954 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

DSC_7957 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7959 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7962 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7963 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7966 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7968 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7969 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7970 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7977 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7985 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

DSC_7987 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7989 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7991 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_7998 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_8003 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_8007 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_8009 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_8010 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_8012 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_8017 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Excellent shots Nick! Hope to see you again soon! :beer:


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice shots. :thumbup:


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

thanks for the shots of the light blue wrapped jetta:thumbup:
that would be mine:wave:


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow beautiful shots!! Did you happen to get a picture of the supercharged S5 at the APR booth? eace:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

LC6X said:


> Wow beautiful shots!! Did you happen to get a picture of the supercharged S5 at the APR booth? eace:


I didn't have my camera on me when I was over at their booth. They had some very nice cars though, the green S4 being my favorite.


----------



## iDsquared (Apr 28, 2012)

you made my car look so nice lol its the black b6!! 

amazing photos man!:thumbup:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Very nice Nick! ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Awesome photos!


----------



## Drumachn (Aug 23, 2012)

Like 'em! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

